# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  German Blue Ram

## kimba

Hi,
anybody know which LFS here sell GBR? Do they sell in a pair and what kind of price range?

----------


## joopsg

They varies.
The normal looking one ( Local or Malaysian Farm Bred) $2- $2.5 per fish
Holland Ram $3- $5 per fish depend on size.
German Blue Ram $5-$15 per fish depend on size.
Usually cheaper if buy in pair.

----------


## kimba

Thanks Henry, so besides C328 which other LFS have GBR? Any particular water perimeter that i should take note? Intend to get a pair to start with. Thanks in advance.

----------


## joopsg

For German Blue Ram, please cycle the tank for at least 2 weeks before purchase them.
Very sensitive to water parameter. If you intend to breed them, provide stone slab for them to spawn. They are open spawner.
Try Biotope, Wu Hu, Y618.

----------


## kimba

Sorry,but where is Wu Hu?

----------


## joopsg

Wu Hu is at Tiong Bahru.

----------


## stormhawk

To be more exact, see this link:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=25323

----------


## kimba

Thanks alot for the info.

----------


## mobile2007

Visited biotope today, they got some very nice young ram over there. However, no female.  :Smile:

----------


## Stitch

I have a Golden Ram. She is not eating after a recent water change. Maybe she is not accustomed to the change. When I first bought her, she also have this problem. Took almost 2 weeks before she starts feeding again. Just worried that the same cycle will repeat. Have to learn the Ram's sensitivity to water parameter the hard way for me. Hopefully she'll be alright. :Sad: 




> For German Blue Ram, please cycle the tank for at least 2 weeks before purchase them.
> Very sensitive to water parameter. If you intend to breed them, provide stone slab for them to spawn. They are open spawner.
> Try Biotope, Wu Hu, Y618.

----------


## Stitch

Laugh. 100%. Terrible mistake.




> may i know how much (in %) of water did u change?

----------


## kimba

Hmm... Learn from mistakes. It's ok if you don't commit the same twice. Cheers.

----------


## stormhawk

> Visited biotope today, they got some very nice young ram over there. However, no female.


Still have female at C328, but condition, I let the buyer decide.  :Kiss:

----------


## Stitch

This is my Golden Ram. I think she is female. Correct?
She slimmed down a bit because of the hunger strike.
Just started eating today. Sickly looking right? Hope she recovers over the next few days after eating again.

----------


## Jitticus

That looks like a balloon ram. As the tell tale pink belly isn't showing, I have my doubts as to whether this is a female.

----------


## Stitch

Is this a balloon ram? Because recently I have seen another type that really has the stomach blown up and with longer fins and tails (similiar to goldfish). I thought that species is the balloon ram. I see if I can try to snap a picture from the LFS when I make a trip there.

I thought the red patch at its side shows it is a female. Am I not correct?
Oh dear, I have been calling it a 'she'. Laugh.




> That looks like a balloon ram. As the tell tale pink belly isn't showing, I have my doubts as to whether this is a female.

----------


## Stitch

Just went to the shop. Took some pictures. Hopefully is clear enough to show the difference between what I have and what I saw (which resemble more of a balloon). 
Notice that for these, the bodies are more rounded and the fins are longer.
Enjoy.

----------


## burpz

> For German Blue Ram, please cycle the tank for at least 2 weeks before purchase them.
> Very sensitive to water parameter. If you intend to breed them, provide stone slab for them to spawn. They are open spawner.
> Try Biotope, Wu Hu, Y618.


Hi bro, any LFS which is in the eastern part of Singapore? I was at Petmart/Rainbow during lunch time, non available... Saw some balloon ones in pretty bad condition at one of the shops there though...

----------


## joopsg

You can try Yun Feng, K & K in Tampines or you can proceed to Paris Ris.
Most of the Farm there should carry.

----------


## burpz

> You can try Yun Feng, K & K in Tampines or you can proceed to Paris Ris.
> Most of the Farm there should carry.


Thanks bro! I stay around Eunos, thus will attempt Rainbow one more time before heading to Tampines...

----------


## joopsg

> Thanks bro! I stay around Eunos, thus will attempt Rainbow one more time before heading to Tampines...


Why don't try NKS in Hougang??
I believe they do carry Blue Rams. Very common but attractive fish.
My favourite fish before I switch to Apistogramma.

----------


## burpz

> Why don't try NKS in Hougang??
> I believe they do carry Blue Rams. Very common but attractive fish.
> My favourite fish before I switch to Apistogramma.


Keke... I was there yesterday... They only had balloon rams.... do they breed as easily? hmm...

----------


## Stitch

Actually, what is the difference between a balloon ram and a german ram?
The two pics below, any belong to the balloon ram species? Initially I thought it was the one with blue background because the body is more rounded and protruding resembling that of a balloon.

----------


## stormhawk

Balloon Rams are a deformed farm bred variant of the normal Ram. Basically an ornamental variant like the longfinned version and other colour forms of the Rams (Electric Blue Ram, Gold Rams). The Balloon Rams have a shortened body since they were specifically bred for that body shape, like other "Balloon" fish variants (Balloon Molly, Balloon Platy, Balloon Flagfish etc). Sometimes they can come with missing tails like some Parrot Fish.

I do not keep them because I feel they are ugly, and do injustice to the true beauty of the actual Ram. Others find them cute though, so it's all up to the fish keeper.

----------


## joopsg

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_G...ramirezi_4.php

Take a look at the website. 
Aquahobby.

----------


## burpz

> http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_G...ramirezi_4.php
> 
> Take a look at the website. 
> Aquahobby.


Thanks bro... but just home with a pair of Apistogramma Panduro...  :Embarassed:

----------


## stormhawk

Good luck. Panduros are tough critters, and just as tough on tankmates.

----------


## joopsg

Panduro??
Long time no see them ..
Beware they jump alot.

----------


## burpz

> Good luck. Panduros are tough critters, and just as tough on tankmates.


Sorry... tough in what sense? Having the pair with neon tetras, cherry barbs and cories...

----------


## burpz

> Panduro??
> Long time no see them ..
> Beware they jump alot.


Was at Wu Hu looking... he has 2 pairs of Panduro and a pair of "kuku" (sorry, i have no idea of the name) which he says is pretty common."Kuku" is less than half price of Panduro...

Tank wise, they are in a Jewel Rekord 60, fully covered...  :Angel:

----------


## stormhawk

> Sorry... tough in what sense? Having the pair with neon tetras, cherry barbs and cories...


Certain individuals amongst nijsenni/panduro can and will exhibit some aggression towards their tank mates. I had a male nijsenni beat up one of my corys to death once. That was a long time ago and the male nijsenni did not last long either, due to my negligence.

When they are in breeding mode, the female will chase away any and every other fish from the area fairly viciously.

Your tetras and barbs will be fine, but watch the corys. Some apistos will beat up on corys if they come too close or enter their territory.

----------


## joopsg

> Was at Wu Hu looking... he has 2 pairs of Panduro and a pair of "kuku" (sorry, i have no idea of the name) which he says is pretty common."Kuku" is less than half price of Panduro...
> 
> Tank wise, they are in a Jewel Rekord 60, fully covered...


Not Kuku, It's Cacas.
They are also known as Cockatoos.
Because of the male's dorsal fin.

----------


## burpz

> Not Kuku, It's Cacas.
> They are also known as Cockatoos.
> Because of the male's dorsal fin.


Keke... After much browsing... I realised that as well.... Not got a little poisoned... Thinking what pair I should have in my office...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Stitch

What do you feed your ram with?

----------


## kimba

I Just bought these 2 little fellows....Balloon Ram? Aren't they cute?

----------


## burpz

> What do you feed your ram with?


NLS sinking pellets? Frozen bloodworms? Frozen Mysis?

----------


## adolfoi

Hi Guys, I was at C328 today and saw a tank of GHR. Deem see much of the female but alot of males. The size is good at 2". You can check it out :Grin:

----------


## burpz

> I Just bought these 2 little fellows....Balloon Ram? Aren't they cute?


Yup, these balloon rams do look cute...

But... I prefer this one  :Razz: 


*German blue ram* - Copyright www.jjphoto.dk

----------


## kimba

How about that piece in the center? What ram is that?

----------


## stormhawk

German Blue Ram male I guess. The ones to the sides are Balloon Rams.

Here's another newer strain of Rams:



Image from www.aquascapeonline.com

Electric Blue Ram. I first saw them at the recent Aquarama, but have not seen any in the LFS yet.

----------


## sen_jie

somehow i still prefer the traditional type of rams.

kimba: your middle piece looks like a nice fish! really like the colour of the head. but the body seems to be too long. is it due to the angle of the photo being taken?

my german rams spawn ard 12 days ago, currently the fries are on BBS, will be changing their diet to BORN FREE goldfish pellets and tubifex worms once they are able to take it

----------


## burpz

> somehow i still prefer the traditional type of rams.
> 
> kimba: your middle piece looks like a nice fish! really like the colour of the head. but the body seems to be too long. is it due to the angle of the photo being taken?
> 
> my german rams spawn ard 12 days ago, currently the fries are on BBS, will be changing their diet to BORN FREE goldfish pellets and tubifex worms once they are able to take it


Remember me bro?  :Blah: 
Congrates on the fries... share some when me when their bigger?  :Grin:

----------


## kimba

> German Blue Ram male I guess. The ones to the sides are Balloon Rams.
> 
> Here's another newer strain of Rams:
> 
> 
> 
> Image from www.aquascapeonline.com
> 
> Electric Blue Ram. I first saw them at the recent Aquarama, but have not seen any in the LFS yet.


Stormhawk,
Any idea where does the above ram come from? Are they wild caught or captive breed?

----------


## stonespot

Seaview selling the electric blue rams but all male. I saw one of them like having sharingan eyes chasing the rest.

----------


## burpz

> Seaview selling the electric blue rams but all male. I saw one of them like having sharingan eyes chasing the rest.



Wow.. sharingan eyes... which lvl?  :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

> Stormhawk,
> Any idea where does the above ram come from? Are they wild caught or captive breed?


They are captive bred, and originate most probably from a farm in one of the Asian countries.

Not surprising the whole bunch at the store are males. The farms are just protecting their investment, in not allowing people to breed them just yet. Besides, I remember that it is very difficult to sex this strain, since the females don't show the purple belly when sexually active. Plus sexing them via finnage alone can be very inaccurate.

----------


## burpz

Just back from C328, all sold out. Went Wuhu, Ben told me all males only.

----------


## cory

I visited wuhu on wed, saw that there are some holland rams in the lower rack tank. Never really notice the gender though.

----------


## burpz

> I visited wuhu on wed, saw that there are some holland rams in the lower rack tank. Never really notice the gender though.


Was there for my male A. Nijssen bro last afternoon. Ben said all are males, while supplier normally only gives males as they are bigger, and females will be "tortured" if they were in that tank...  :Confused:

----------


## cory

Thanks for the infomation bro.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

> Was there for my male A. Nijssen bro last afternoon. Ben said all are males, while supplier normally only gives males as they are bigger, and females will be "tortured" if they were in that tank...


 :Huh?:  That's the first time I heard that "reason". Last time, C328 and Y618 used to stock German Rams in pairs. I bought one before but of late, they don't have any more.

----------


## burpz

Haha... that's what he said...  :Confused:

----------


## adolfoi

I will go back to Teo brothers for RAM as they still have stock. But the distance travel to there is abit..... :Exasperated:

----------


## stonespot

Anywhere to find them in the east or north area from Hougang. I wonder.....Hougang street 21 might have..

----------


## burpz

> Anywhere to find them in the east or north area from Hougang. I wonder.....Hougang street 21 may have..


I saw NKS has some, but not sure if there are females in there.

----------


## stonespot

ya.. some but the fins.... i saw it 2 weeks ago about 6 pcs.

----------


## burpz

> ya.. some but the fins.... i saw it 2 weeks ago about 6 pcs.



Think I was there on Saturday morning... Balloons are in the tank below...

----------


## sen_jie

> Anywhere to find them in the east or north area from Hougang. I wonder.....Hougang street 21 might have..


if nothing goes wrong, i may have some to release in Feb  :Grin:  german strain. F1

----------


## burpz

> if nothing goes wrong, i may have some to release in Feb  german strain. F1


Await your good news bro...  :Angel:

----------


## madscientist

anywhere that sells german blue rams (male/female) pair now? also looking for bovilian rams and electric blue as well.

----------


## Interestor

> German Blue Ram male I guess. The ones to the sides are Balloon Rams.
> 
> Here's another newer strain of Rams:
> 
> 
> 
> Image from www.aquascapeonline.com
> 
> Electric Blue Ram. I first saw them at the recent Aquarama, but have not seen any in the LFS yet.


 

got a reply on this ram from a LFS in pasir ris, is patent species, not allow to be sell, you can be sued.

anyone knows about this ?


CHeers..

----------


## huhengyi1986

I see online people selling. as for from LFS i am not sure. But there are people who owns these rams in singapore

----------


## stormhawk

Patented? They were sold at a local LFS some time ago, but I wouldn't be surprised if they were all male. In any case, we'll see them sooner or later.  :Laughing:

----------

